# [sammelthread]lotro/hdro



## Rigg83 (16. Dezember 2011)

so ihr Lieben,

ich würde hier gern mal eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu Herr der Ringe Online hören und/oder einfach über dieses tolle Game tratschen...viel Spaß, losgehts!


----------

